# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Vegetable Recipes

## OceanloverOH

I love vegetables, but they can get a little....well, boring!  Here's a really nice recipe for asparagus....it goes particularly well with roasted poultry, so I make it every Thanksgiving (my family and guests always request it!)

Holiday Asparagus Wraps
(can be prepared the night before and just heated for serving)

18 spears fresh asparagus (24 if pencil-thin spears)
½ (8 ounce) tub whipped chive and onion cream cheese, softened
½ pound thinly sliced prosciutto or black forest ham (have butcher put slices between wax paper for ease in separating) 
Garlic powder
Pam spray
Extra-virgin olive oil 

Trim off thick woody ends from asparagus and discard. Boil asparagus spears lightly in just enough water to cover, for about 1-2 minutes; then plunge in large bowl of ice and water to stop cooking process (this preserves the beautiful green color). Drain and blot dry with paper towels. Thinly spread the prosciutto slices with cream cheese, sprinkle lightly with garlic powder. Wrap slices around 3 larger asparagus spears (4 spears if pencil-thin). Store covered in fridge overnight if necessary. When ready to heat, preheat oven to 450°. Spray cookie sheet or baking dish with Pam. Arrange wrapped bundles in a single layer on the cookie sheet. Brush with olive oil, especially the tips. Bake 8-10 minutes in the preheated oven, until asparagus is tender and ham is cooked but not too crispy. 

Serves 6.

Please post your favorite veggie recipe!

----------

Jen (05-20-2015),shaarona (11-29-2013),Trinnity (11-27-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

I love asparagus too and I usually cook it in a pan on my grill with a touch of olive oil in the pan, sprinkled with sea salt, ground pepper and I toss in thinly sliced red peppers, mix slowly until the peppers start to tinge brown and that's it...I munch on that while cooking whatever meat product I am grilling.

----------


## Trinnity

Yum. I'm saving this one for T-day.

----------


## Coolwalker

...another is broccoli with cashews...

----------


## Dan40

First you lock the wheels on her chair,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,

----------


## Coolwalker

> First you lock the wheels on her chair,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,

----------


## OceanloverOH

> First you lock the wheels on her chair,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,


 @Dan40 ROBERTA!!!!!

----------


## OceanloverOH

> ...another is broccoli with cashews...


Do you have a specific recipe, @Coolwalker?  Do you just sprinkle cooked broccoli with cashews?  Whole or pieces?

----------


## Calypso Jones

I have one.  I got it from my mother.   It's called MBM's Onion Casserole

1 can butter-me-not Biscuits (or butter flavored) (I substitute lite bread, no crust, sprayed with butter flav veg spray)
2 1/2 cups chopped Vidalia onions, sauté in butter/oil/margarine
2/3 medium over ripe tomatoes, sliced
1 cup shredded swiss cheese (chedder works as well)
2/3 cup mayo (I use lite or fat free)
garlic powder/salt/pepper

Put biscuits on bottom and sides (if you like) of casserole dish to for the 'crust'
Placed sliced tomatoes on top
Place sautéed onion on top of tomatoes
Mix cheese, mayo and spread on top of onions
Bake 350 degrees for 40-45 minutes or until golden


a friend gave me some of her canned green tomatoes.  I've used those in place of red tomatoes in this recipe and it is still good.

I like fried green tomatoes.  Do any of you prepare these?

----------

Perianne (09-02-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I like fried green tomatoes.  Do any of you prepare these?


I like them too.  I've attempted to make them, but they're a flop every time.  They go soggy no matter what I do.  Wish I knew somebody with a foolproof recipe!

----------


## Perianne

Shish Kabobs tonight.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> I love asparagus too and I usually cook it in a pan on my grill with a touch of olive oil in the pan, sprinkled with sea salt, ground pepper and I toss in thinly sliced red peppers, mix slowly until the peppers start to tinge brown and that's it...I munch on that while cooking whatever meat product I am grilling.


On special nights, I'll do what you do, and then make a sauce of 1 part each of worcestshire, soy and butter. Pour that over asparagus and it's amazing.

----------


## recipesupermart

hello everyone..

I Love cooking..

----------


## OceanloverOH

> hello everyone..
> 
> I Love cooking.


I have reported this as a violation of Rule 5:  *No SPAM posts including links to blogs or other websites without prior approval from TPF senior mod/co-admin, Trinnity.*

----------


## Trinnity

Please don't quote stuff I have to remove, Roberta Ocean.  :Tongue20:

----------


## Perianne

> Please don't quote stuff I have to remove, Roberta Ocean.


Sorry, I did that yesterday, too.

----------


## Trinnity

Oh, I have a simple veggy thing I do....

I love sweet potatoes. My hubby just bought a forty pound box from a local farmer for $12. They won't go to waste!

I like to peel several (4) really big ones, cube them and boil them. Then I drain the water and whip them with a hand-held electric mixer. That's it. Season them on your plate...I like salt and pepper.

Anyone can eat them like that - they're not fattening at a low low 8 calories/oz and very high in fiber. Omg, fresh sweet potatoes...it's like candy. I'm all about the healthy eating, you know.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Please don't quote stuff I have to remove, Roberta Ocean.


Dammit and slap me stupid~~I freaking know better than to do that....I deserved a ROBERTA!  My only excuse is that I've been awake since 6 a.m. Tuesday morning and am not able to sleep....so I'm spacy.  Mea culpa.

----------


## Perianne

> Dammit and slap me stupid~~I freaking know better than to do that....I deserved a ROBERTA!  My only excuse is that I've been awake since 6 a.m. Tuesday morning and am not able to sleep....so I'm spacy.  Mea culpa.


Are you feeling poorly again?  I wish I could help you.

----------

OceanloverOH (10-16-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Oh, I have a simple veggy thing I do....
> 
> I love sweet potatoes. My hubby just bought a forty pound box from a local farmer for $12. They won't go to waste!
> 
> I like to peel several (4) really big ones, cube them and boil them. Then I drain the water and whip them with a hand-held electric mixer. That's it. Season them on your plate...I like salt and pepper.
> 
> Anyone can eat them like that - they're not fattening at a low low 8 calories/oz and very high in fiber. Omg, fresh sweet potatoes...it's like candy. I'm all about the healthy eating, you know.


Oh, YUMMY!  I do the same....except I throw a tsp or so of ground cinnamon in there as I'm whipping (cinnamon is wonderful for regulating blood sugar).  Sometimes, if the tatties are really dense and dry and need it, I've added a tsp of butter while whipping too.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Are you feeling poorly again?  I wish I could help you.


I am, Peri, thank you for asking, my friend; that helps right there!  Pardon my pottymouth, but I've felt like total shit for 2 days now.  Endocrinologist thinks she's zeroing in on what's wrong with me....still doing a bunch of testing, but she thinks it may be Cushing's Syndrome.

----------


## Perianne

> I am, Peri, thank you for asking, my friend; that helps right there!  Pardon my pottymouth, but I've felt like total shit for 2 days now.  Endocrinologist thinks she's zeroing in on what's wrong with me....still doing a bunch of testing, but she thinks it may be Cushing's Syndrome.


You know, in all my years of Nursing I don't think I have ever had a patient with Cushing's Syndrome.  Are you having any of the other symptoms, other than feeling bad?

----------


## Trinnity

> Oh, YUMMY!  I do the same....except I throw a tsp or so of ground cinnamon in there as I'm whipping (cinnamon is wonderful for regulating blood sugar).  Sometimes, if the tatties are really dense and dry and need it, I've added a tsp of butter while whipping too.


Do you think a sprinkle of cinnamon would work along side salt and pepper? I love nutmeg too.

----------

OceanloverOH (10-16-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> You know, in all my years of Nursing I don't think I have ever had a patient with Cushing's Syndrome.  Are you having any of the other symptoms, other than feeling bad?


OMG yes....but I don't want to hijack the thread.  I'll PM you.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Do you think a sprinkle of cinnamon would work along side salt and pepper? I love nutmeg too.


I don't know how well the naturally sweet/sharp cinnamon (and nutmeg....great idea!) would work along with the more savory/sharp flavors of salt and pepper.  I think I'd probably do one or the other...but I'm sure gonna try a pinch of nutmeg with my cinnamon next time....thank you!

----------

Trinnity (10-16-2013)

----------


## 2cent

Interesting asparagus recipe!  Gonna have to try it. 
(I've often made a similar recipe w/green onions & chip beef, minus the baking.)

Back to the asparagus w/prosciutto...
As a young wife, just starting out, I messed up a recipe something horrible.  Couldn't figure what went so wrong!  (I'd followed the direction explicitly, of course.)
Problem?  I'd confused prosciutto with provolone!   :F Doh:   :Icon Biggrin: 


Okay, now will someone please explain what a "ROBERTA" is?

----------


## Professor Peabody

As sad as it is, I am doing Dr. Neil Barnard's Program for Reversing Diabetes.  I'm not diabetic....yet but close.  It's a vegan program  :F Doh: .  But this is one of the recipes I really like...  

*Broccoli Stir-Fry in Black Bean Sauce

* This is a colorful, quick, and fiber-rich accompaniment  to any  Asian-style meal. Broccoli is a wonderful source of calcium.  Pair it  with brown rice and a side of crunchy, fresh vegetables like sugar snap  peas or mung bean sprouts.

 Ingredients

 Makes 4 servings

 1 teaspoon minced or grated fresh ginger
2 teaspoons crushed garlic
2 tablespoons Chinese black bean sauce
1 bunch broccoli
1 large onion, cut into 6 wedges and layers separated
2 tablespoons water
3 tablespoons dry sherry or nonalcoholic sweet wine
1 1/2 teaspoons cornstarch dissolved in 1/2 cup cold water

 Directions

Mash ginger and garlic together in a small bowl. Add black bean sauce and mix well. Set aside.  Divide  broccoli florets into bite-size pieces. Peel and chop the stems into  1/2" pieces and stir-fry with the florets and onion in a medium skillet  over high heat. Add water, cover, and cook for 4 to 5 minutes or just  until the broccoli is crisp-tender (add a little more water if necessary).  Add the ginger mixture, sherry or wine, and cornstarch mixture and stir until the sauce is thickened. Serve immediately.

 Nutrition Information | Per 1/4 of Recipe

 calories: 81; fat: 0.9 g; saturated fat:  0.2 g; calories from fat: 9.7%; cholesterol: 0 mg; protein: 3.3 g;  carbohydrate: 14.2 g; sugar: 3.2 g; fiber: 4 g; sodium: 116 mg; calcium:  54 mg; iron: 0.9 mg; vitamin C: 68.4 mg; beta-carotene: 949 mcg;  vitamin E: 2.1 mg

----------

Trinnity (11-27-2013)

----------


## hoosier8

I made a vegetable dinner every night for a month just to try it, then gave up.  There are many recipes that are spectacular.  Had a great cookbook and lent it to my vegetarian lawyer who brought vegi burgers to a mediation, never got it back.  Called her one year and she expressed guilt but I told her to keep it.  Her husband would hide sausage under the veggies in the fridge.  LOL

----------


## Trinnity

Asparagus is a fave of mine. Kinda expensive tho~

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Asparagus is a fave of mine. Kinda expensive tho~


Mine too.  Grilled in olive oil is a favorite. 

However, canned asparagus pieces are relatively cheap.  I have them about once a week, but do love fresh as a special treat.

----------


## Professor Peabody

> Asparagus is a fave of mine. Kinda expensive tho~


Have you tried growing it yourself?  I use 15 gal flower pots.

http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/1000/1603.html

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Have you tried growing it yourself?  I use 15 gal flower pots.
> 
> http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/1000/1603.html


Thanks for the tip.  I have a package of Asparagus which I bought last year but haven't planted since I haven't quite decided where to plant them.

I'll figure that out between now and February then start prepping an area.  The North Texas growing season is longer than Ohio's, but it's also a bit hotter in July and August.

----------


## Professor Peabody

> Thanks for the tip.  I have a package of Asparagus which I bought last year but haven't planted since I haven't quite decided where to plant them.  I'll figure that out between now and February then start prepping an area.  The North Texas growing season is longer than Ohio's, but it's also a bit hotter in July and August.


  I like using the pots for my veggies because I can move them to a shadier spot if they are getting too much sun.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I like using the pots for my veggies because I can move them to a shadier spot if they are getting too much sun.


The problems with pots in North Texas is that they must be watered at least twice if not three times a day or they'll dry out rock hard.  Since I'm on the road 3-4 days a week, that becomes a problem.

----------


## Professor Peabody

> The problems with pots in North Texas is that they must be watered at least twice if not three times a day or they'll dry out rock hard.  Since I'm on the road 3-4 days a week, that becomes a problem.


  I live in So Cal and have the same problem.  Myself I use a micro drip irrigation system.  It automatically waters as many times a day as you need times a day depending on the control unit.  It's not just for potted veggies.  I have a bad back and can't bend over easily, the pots elevate the plants and the micro drip system takes care of water and fertilizer.  I get ripe flavorful, pesticide free vegetables.  I usually check on them once or twice a week.  In So Cal I mix 1/3rd regular soil, 1/3rd moisture holding potting soil and 1/3rd grow mulch for my planting soil.      




Not my garden but like it.

----------

Max Rockatansky (07-13-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I don't know how well the naturally sweet/sharp cinnamon (and nutmeg....great idea!) would work along with the more savory/sharp flavors of salt and pepper.  I think I'd probably do one or the other...but I'm sure gonna try a pinch of nutmeg with my cinnamon next time....thank you!


I love sweet potatoes but if I'm doing sweet potatoes at T'day or Christmas....I'm sorry but they are going to have butter, brown sugar, spices, pecans and coconut.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I like fried green tomatoes and for some reason I generally do them at the END of the season rather than the beginning because I'm intent on waiting for them to ripen.   But, took some real beauties and cut them into nice slices....just 3/8th inch maybe?   soak in egg and then roll in bread crumbs or you could do a little corn meal and some flour.     Throw in a medium hot pan with oil in it...I've found that bacon grease is the best but i'll let you decide.  Coconut oil might be good too...i'll try that next.

Anyway, lay them in the pan in the oil, I try to use as little as possible but you don't want these sticking.  .     Cook on one side @4 minutes then flip an do the same.  Remove from pan and you can drain on a paper towel if  you like.      Next big question is what do you want to use as a condiment.      Don't even...

Now I want to introduce you to another Fried Green tomato variation with Gravy.    Just hold on now.

Fried Green tomatoes and Gravy.   This solves the problem of what condiment to use.

Prep your green tomatoes, dip in egg and then place in bread crumbs, I let mine 'rest' just a minute before putting them in the pan.    I am using bacon grease.  Place slices in the pan and gently fry  (medium) @4 minutes on each side...nicely brown, not burnt.    After you've prepared all the slices, you may have to add a little extra bacon fat.    

Okay, here we go.

add enough flour to soak up the grease...you know how to do this so don't let it get lumpy.   add milk to the right consistency. Now add 1 T. brown mustard.  yellow will work as well, in my opinion.   Add salt and pepper.  stir till it reaches the desired consistency.   

Place a dollop on top or the side of each prepared tomato slice. 

it's good.  really.

----------


## Calypso Jones

my son in law developed this.  Sauteed spinach

1 bag fresh baby spinach leaves
olive oil
fresh garlic
lemon juice  @ 1 T plus maybe a little more if you like
butter @ 1 T
salt and pepper
add just a leeeeeetle water.

throw it all in the pan, saute about 5 minutes.   

this has a strange sorta sweet taste to it.  I think it is really good and out of the ordinary.

----------


## Katzndogz

> my son in law developed this.  Sauteed spinach
> 
> 1 bag fresh baby spinach leaves
> olive oil
> fresh garlic
> lemon juice  @ 1 T plus maybe a little more if you like
> butter @ 1 T
> salt and pepper
> add just a leeeeeetle water.
> ...


Otherwise known as warm spinach salad.  I made it for years before I could no longer eat spinach.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Otherwise known as warm spinach salad.  I made it for years before I could no longer eat spinach.


really?  I don't think he knows that.   I won't tell him.  He's proud of this dish so I won't spoil it for him.   Why would you have to give up spinach.   

I usually cook a little spinach in olive oil with onion and tomato, lots of nightshade veggies in this.  ONce it's cooked down a bit I add a little shrimp and let that simmer for a brief period.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Carrots are NOT my favorite but we tried something different.  Take regular sized carrots and halve them long ways.   Lay in a single layer on a baking dish and drizzle with olive oil and salt and pepper.  Bake.   I could see this grilled in aluminum foil.   WHen it's tender sprinkle on thyme and serve.  Personally, it's a lot like sweet potato and I found myself wanting a little butter and cinnamon.

----------

sooda (05-04-2015)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Carrots are NOT my favorite but we tried something different.  Take regular sized carrots and halve them long ways.   Lay in a single layer on a baking dish and drizzle with olive oil and salt and pepper.  Bake.   I could see this grilled in aluminum foil.   WHen it's tender sprinkle on thyme and serve.  Personally, it's a lot like sweet potato and I found myself wanting a little butter and cinnamon.


  @Calypso Jones, you really can make carrots taste like sweet potatoes.....try my recipe for Holiday Glazed Carrots (I always serve this with turkey on Thanksgiving and with ham or roast chicken at Christmas).......

*Holiday Glazed Carrots*

1 lb fresh baby carrots, as close in size as possible, halved lengthwise
2 Tbl butter or margarine, sliced into pats
¼ cup packed brown sugar (light or dark, to your taste; I use Splenda Brown Sugar Blend)
3 tsp ground cinnamon
2 Tbl cold water
1½ tsp cornstarch
¼ cup coarsely chopped pecans or walnuts
Optional:  Mini-marshmallows as topping

Place carrots in 1 qt covered microwave-safe casserole dish.  Dot evenly with butter pats.  Mix brown sugar and cinnamon together; sprinkle evenly over carrots and butter.  Cover and microwave on High for 7-9 minutes, stirring after 5 minutes.  Mix water and cornstarch in a cup until smooth, stir into the carrots.  Add nuts and mix well.  Microwave on High for 1-2 more minutes until sauce has thickened and carrots are soft.  Stir before serving.  If using marshmallows, heat oven to 350 degrees.  Spread one layer evenly on top of the carrot mixture and bake till the marshmallows are just lightly browned.  Serves about 4.


Double recipe:  Use 2-3 qt casserole dish and double ingredients.  Cover and microwave on High for 12-15 minutes, stirring after 7 minutes.  Add water/cornstarch mixture and nuts; mix well and microwave on High 3-4 minutes more until soft.  Serves about 6-8.

Note:  Times are only approximate.  Keep a close eye on the carrots as they are cooking; if they are small or thin, they can get overdone very quickly.

----------

Calypso Jones (05-01-2015)

----------


## sooda

> @Calypso Jones, you really can make carrots taste like sweet potatoes.....try my recipe for Holiday Glazed Carrots (I always serve this with turkey on Thanksgiving and with ham or roast chicken at Christmas).......
> 
> *Holiday Glazed Carrots*
> 
> 1 lb fresh baby carrots, as close in size as possible, halved lengthwise
> 2 Tbl butter or margarine, sliced into pats
> ¼ cup packed brown sugar (light or dark, to your taste; I use Splenda Brown Sugar Blend)
> 3 tsp ground cinnamon
> 2 Tbl cold water
> ...


Oceanlover... I have a new salad that may interest you. Its heart of Romaine cut up.. 6 scallions sliced on the diagonal, one large handful of parsley chopped. Two green apples cored and sliced into matchsticks.. Small hand full of sunflower seeds.

Dressing.. 1 part apple cider vinegar. 2 parts virgin olive oil. 1 heaping tablespoon Dijon mustard. 1 Tablespoon of  honey... salt and pepper.

Its really wonderful with pork medallions gently fried in egg/panko bread crumbs.. or smashed chicken tenders prepped the same way.

I hope you will try the salad.. Its delicious.. and makes you feel so righteous because its so crisp and healthy.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I like Brussels sprouts roasted in olive oil and garlic.  I also like parsnips.  I once made a recipe I found in Gourmet Magazine of Turnips Stuffed with Mushy Peas.  Everyone thought the turnips were potatoes and didn't like the dish.  I am still reminded of that dish and I made that for Thanksgiving in 1987, 28 years ago.


I am not a big fan of cauliflower

----------


## Calypso Jones

I like cauliflower...try dipping it in seafood sauce.   Now okra, corn, radishes, celery and most of the time carrots are not my favorites.  BUT I will eat some of  them in soups or corn pudding or ....I can't think of anyway i'd prefer to eat radishes.     I will eat carrots as French Copper Pennies.  KNow that one?


but.....why won't men eat 4 bean salad.  this is not a joke.

----------


## Jen

> I love vegetables, but they can get a little....well, boring!  Here's a really nice recipe for asparagus....it goes particularly well with roasted poultry, so I make it every Thanksgiving (my family and guests always request it!)
> 
> Holiday Asparagus Wraps
> (can be prepared the night before and just heated for serving)
> 
> 18 spears fresh asparagus (24 if pencil-thin spears)
> ½ (8 ounce) tub whipped chive and onion cream cheese, softened
> ½ pound thinly sliced prosciutto or black forest ham (have butcher put slices between wax paper for ease in separating) 
> Garlic powder
> ...


That must be delicious.
I'm definitely going to try it.
Thanks.
 :Occasion16:

----------

